# Anyone want an Alps 1300 printer?



## unfunction (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm in the process of moving and found my old Alps MD 1300 printer. Would anyone like to take it? I doubt anyone uses it anymore because everyone uses inkjet nowadays. But if you're a printer enthusiast or need spare parts, I hope it can be useful to you. Nobody I knew would take it so I put it up for auction. There is no reserve, just postage. I'm not looking to profit, just a good home, rather than the trash. Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170143135846&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=007


----------



## Battou (Aug 25, 2007)

It's one of the white ink capable correct? I've been looking for one of them for a long time.


----------



## unfunction (Aug 26, 2007)

I believe so, although I've never used a white ink cartridge before. On many reviews it does say that the 1300 is white ink capable, and the ink can even be found on Amazon. Be sure to check out the video on my ebay site.

http://www.pcpro.co.uk/reviews/1712/alps-md1300.html
"...even using a white ink cartridge to make an undercoat..."

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Alps-Printer-Cartridge-Md-1000-White/dp/B0000511MP[/ame]


----------



## Battou (Sep 2, 2007)

well, I lost anyway


----------

